# Folgendes Schriftlogo erstellen



## aRRen (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Community,

wollte euch mal fragen, wie ich folgendes Gebilde grafisch umsetzen kann.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## BSA (18. Oktober 2005)

Ist doch schon Grafisch umgesetzt?!

Oder belügen mich meine Augene und mein Wissen?


----------



## aRRen (18. Oktober 2005)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist doch schon Grafisch umgesetzt?!
> 
> Oder belügen mich meine Augene und mein Wissen?



Doch schon hehe, jedoch hab ich die Grafik nicht erstellt und ich wüsste gerne wie ich da vorgehen müsste


----------



## BSA (18. Oktober 2005)

Wenn es dort jetzt nen doppelten Buchstaben gegeben hätte, hätte ich gesagt das ist ne Schriftart, so gibt es aber keinen Hinweis darauf, aber ich denke schon das es einfach ne Schriftart ist mit nen paar Ebenstyles!


----------



## aRRen (18. Oktober 2005)

Also denkst du schon, dass es mit Photoshop zu machen ist 

Falls dem so ist, bin ich ja beruhigt, dachte schon, ich muss auf ein 3D-Programm umsteigen   

Kannst du BSA mir evtl. Tipps geben, bezüglich der Vorgehensweise ?

Du hast z.B. den Ebnenstil angesprochen, welchen genau soll ich benutzten ?


----------



## da_Dj (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich nehme mal an, dass es mit einem 3D-Programm gemacht wurde, aber durch Verzerren, Skalieren, Rotieren etc. kann man ähnliche Effekte auch ohne große Probleme in PS umsetzen, ist nur mit etwas Arbeit verbunden  Nur ein einfacher Ebenstil reicht da jedoch nicht aus, wend dich am besten direkt ans PS-Forum.


----------



## aRRen (20. Oktober 2005)

Wollte jetzt kein neues Thema eröffnen, deshalb poste ich meine 2te Frage hier. Es geht um folgendes:

Wie erstelle ich so ein "Zackenstern"


----------



## Receiver (20. Oktober 2005)

Zum Beispiel mit Illustrator...

einfach den Stern anwählen, Anzahl der Zacken auf 30 oder mehr stellen, Radius 1 auf z.B. 55 und Radius 2 auf 45. Dann evtl noch etwas verveinern, und fertig!


----------



## aRRen (20. Oktober 2005)

Arbeite leider nur mit Photoshop, haste eine Idee wie ich es damit hinbekomme ?


----------



## rundes kipfal (21. Oktober 2005)

So einen Stern gibt es sogar vorgefertigt in Photoshop:

  Rechteckwerkzeug (unter dem Textwerkzeug) -> Eigene-Form-Werkzeug -> Form (ziemlich in der Mitte der Werkzeugleiste)



 Und die 3D-Schrift würde ich persönlich in einem 3D-Programm umsetzten, mit Photoshop wäre mir das zuviel aufwand, möglich ist es natürlich


----------



## aRRen (21. Oktober 2005)

rundes kipfal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So einen Stern gibt es sogar vorgefertigt in Photoshop:
> 
> Rechteckwerkzeug (unter dem Textwerkzeug) -> Eigene-Form-Werkzeug -> Form (ziemlich in der Mitte der Werkzeugleiste)
> 
> ...




Das hatte ich auch in Erinnerung. Ich glaube mit PS6 konnte man damals noc die Anzahl der Zacken angeben.
Arbeite mitlerweile mit PS.CS. Habe mal in der " Eigene-Form-Werkzeug" Leiste alle Formen geladen, konnte aber keine Form finden, welche meine Wünschen ensprechen würde.

Gibt es nicht eine andere Möglichkeit ?

Und dann hätte ich noch eine kleine Bitte. Könnte mir jemand, der eines 3D-Programms mächtig ist, mir bei der erstellung der Schrift behilflich sein ?


----------



## McAce (21. Oktober 2005)

Den Stern kannst du in PS mit dem Polygonwerkzeug am besten mit Formebenen realisieren einfach oben in der Leiste
die Anzahl der Zacken eingeben und noch in den Geometrieoptionen der kleine Pfeil der nach
unten zeigt den Einzug festlegen, da mußt experimentieren.
Dann in den Ebenenstilen Kontur, Verlauf  diesen auf Explosion, dann bei dem
Verlauf die Verlaufsregler mittig anordnen, die größe der Kontur mußt du wieder
selbst schauen, und Kontur auf Mittig stellen.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach ins PS-Forum kommen

McAce


----------

